# schooling



## blues (May 15, 2009)

are the schools in benalmadena of in may or are they at school


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

blues said:


> are the schools in benalmadena of in may or are they at school


Please clarify


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

blues said:


> are the schools in benalmadena of in may or are they at school


Are the schools off in May?? no apart from the odd bank holiday/fiesta day. They break up for the summer holidays mid June, next week in fact YAY!! and they go back mid september.

Jo xxx


----------



## blues (May 15, 2009)

i am goin to benalmadena next may to look at schools for my daughters because want to move over the year after next but not sure if there summer holiday is in may as some one told me they have 3months off and was worried the schools would be shut over there it will be around the 20th of may next year when were over there


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

blues said:


> i am goin to benalmadena next may to look at schools for my daughters because want to move over the year after next but not sure if there summer holiday is in may as some one told me they have 3months off and was worried the schools would be shut over there it will be around the 20th of may next year when were over there


No, May should be fine. As I said they break up mid june til mid spetmember!! If there are any days off during May they'll be odd bank holidays, but usually only for a day

Jo xxx


----------

